# Table Saw



## socdad (Jun 10, 2019)

Looking for suggestions for a new table saw. A cabinet model takes up too much space, looking at the 'hybrid' models. Most I have looked at are in the $1,200 range & that is within my price range. I'm not sold on any model at this point ...


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 10, 2019)

Check your local Craigslist—great deals are out there.


----------



## KLJ (Jun 10, 2019)

I found a like new Laguna Fusion on Craiglist for almost half price and have been very pleased with it. I was going to order a Grizzly if I hadn't found the Laguna they seem to have a lot for the money.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 10, 2019)

Don't know if the SawStop Contractor is in your price range but it is a NICE saw.





__





						10 Best Contractor Table Saws (2020) - Reviews and Buying Guide
					

Looking for the Best Contractor Table Saw Reviews? We found the top 10 for you…




					www.bestcabinettablesaw.com
				




OK, go ahead and shoot me for bringing it up with that price!


----------



## socdad (Jun 10, 2019)

GaryMGg said:


> Check your local Craigslist—great deals are out there.


Will do ...


----------



## socdad (Jun 10, 2019)

leehljp said:


> Don't know if the SawStop Contractor is in your price range but it is a NICE saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 10, 2019)

Unless you are into the sawstop scene and the safety feature than you will not find one like them. But for me I am a Delta man. Most of my big machinery is Delta but that was when Delta made their own tools. They do not now. But the Delta brand is still a good saw. Hybrid saws are basically the same footprint as a contractor saw. I would high suggest stay away from jobsite saws because accurracy is not their thing.  

My check list is small but Delta 36-5052 Has a 1-3/4 hp 15 amp motor one of the best in the business. It is left tilt which makes a world of difference because every thing comes off the fence on the right side. easy to make zero clearance throat plates for. Accurate miter slots and easily tuned. More difficult to address dust but can be done.  I am not familar with the Delta Hybrid so can not answer there. 

You could look at he Ridgid Hybrid. They get high marks.


----------



## tomas (Jun 11, 2019)

I have the Rigid and have been very happy with it.
Tomas


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jun 12, 2019)

I have the Rigid contractor and wish I had gotten the Hybrid. The contractor has plenty of power and generous portability but now that I have a larger shop, the Hybrid would offer a better platform and access to options/add-ons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## socdad (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm leaning toward  the Delta 36-5052 but will likely hold off until I have time to set it up ... mid July or so.


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a Jet ProShop and couldn’t be happier with it. Runs very smooth, literally no vibration and extremely accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## penicillin (Jun 14, 2019)

leehljp said:


> Don't know if the SawStop Contractor is in your price range but it is a NICE saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got a SawStop cabinet saw (PCS 175). I looked at the SawStop contractor saw and cabinet saw for size. The contractor saw is not that much smaller, if you take into account the motor hanging off the back. After I saw how the SawStop contractor saw would fit in my space, I bought the SawStop cabinet saw. It is still HUGE compared with the jobsite saw it replaced.

Due to size and budget, it would not be suitable for @socdad.


----------



## penicillin (Jun 16, 2019)

Here is a wonderful writeup comparing different SawStop models, including their dimensions, with and without rolling bases. I wish I had seen this level of detail when I bought my PCS. I made the right choice, but this link would have saved me a lot of research time and uncertainty.

https://www.trentdavis.net/wp/2019/01/18/choosing-a-sawstop-contractor-vs-professional/


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 16, 2019)

tomas said:


> I have the Rigid and have been very happy with it.
> Tomas


I have the rigid granite top.  Had it about 12 years now and never a minute's trouble.  Too bad they don't make the granite top model any more, but the rigid saw itself has been sterling.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Jun 17, 2019)

socdad said:


> Ouch!



Double Ouch!!!  I'll stick with my 1960's sears Craftsman.  I had a jet cabinet saw that I loved but was way too big for my new shop.  Since I don't make furniture anymore the Craftsman does eveything I want or need.


----------



## RandallBone (Oct 11, 2020)

I will post about this in a moment....


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 11, 2020)

RandallBone said:


> I will post about this in a moment....


Now Randall if that is your name, first lets get to know you. Go to the introductory forum and give us a little background as to who you are and what you do, and where you are from,so we have an idea. We like to get to know our new members here before they start jumping in . Being your very first post here. Thanks and welcome to the site.


----------



## Curly (Oct 11, 2020)

Ultimately the choice is yours but I recommend the SawStop range of saws. I’ve had the big one for a decade or so when it was the only model they sold and have never regretted buying it. Even though medical is free here I still want the extra safety it offers. Now you have to consider what a trip to emergency, rehabilitation and lost time from work will cost you if you have an accident despite your best efforts at being safe. That’s a lot bigger “Ouch!” than the saw will ever cost. Be safe.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 12, 2020)

I know this is a year old but I will throw another player that gets good reviews and it sticks with the OP request about Hybrids, is the Laguana Fusion1 or Fusion2 (latest model) Has many nice features.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 12, 2020)

Wonder what it cost to make sleds, use push sticks and featherboards, riving knives, oh yea common sense compared to emergency room trips. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 12, 2020)

The answer JT is it costs time and effort , but safety should come first !

Said he with a saw thumb from his razor saw  after being impatient


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 12, 2020)

howsitwork said:


> The answer JT is it costs time and effort , but safety should come first !
> 
> Said he with a saw thumb from his razor saw  after being impatient


I was being facetious. I have heard that same excuse for sawstop so many times my head spins every time it gets brought up. But there are those that swear by them so go for it. Just be careful around bandsaws, routers, and other machinery for they too can bite.


----------



## RandallBone (Oct 13, 2020)

I appreciate your choice regarding choosing a hybrid saw. In my workshop, I too installed this saw. It’s a stationary table saw, built to look like a more expensive cabinet maker saw, with the motor inside, but with internals more like a less expensive "contractor saw". So it's a hybrid between a cabinet maker saw and what was traditionally known as a contractor saw. These saws can cost anywhere between a few hundred dollars and more than $1500. So, it is certain that you will get a hybrid table saw with your $1200 budget. Good luck.


----------



## jokker78 (Oct 13, 2020)

penicillin said:


> Here is a wonderful writeup comparing different SawStop models, including their dimensions, with and without rolling bases. I wish I had seen this level of detail when I bought my PCS. I made the right choice, but this link would have saved me a lot of research time and uncertainty.
> 
> https://www.trentdavis.net/wp/2019/01/18/choosing-a-sawstop-contractor-vs-professional/


Trent davis is a good dude.
I have the PCS 1.75 with the 52 wing


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 13, 2020)

The worse accident with a table saw I have seen involved the saw grabbing a piece of wood when ripping and throwing it through a wall.  It happened in the scene shop at the local college theater.  Put a 2x2 right through a wall.


----------



## DrD (Oct 13, 2020)

I have a 10 year old Steel City granite top cabinet saw; great saw, but I no longer use it.  If you were close by I could make you a whale of a deal.  Replaced it with Festool track saw, tracks of various lengths, and a Festool work table; couldn't be happier, and safer than a Saw Stop - costs less too!


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 13, 2020)

I love my Steel City drill press. Bought it for a song when they were going out of business.  6 inch quill travel!


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 13, 2020)

sbwertz said:


> The worse accident with a table saw I have seen involved the saw grabbing a piece of wood when ripping and throwing it through a wall.  It happened in the scene shop at the local college theater.  Put a 2x2 right through a wall.


Trying to teach saw safety to a bunch of drama students was an exercise in frustration!


----------



## DrD (Oct 13, 2020)

sbwertz said:


> I love my Steel City drill press. Bought it for a song when they were going out of business.  6 inch quill travel!


Steel City made fantastic shop tools; I've got no idea why they went out of business.  That quill travel on their drill press had me really jonesing for one, but could never find one.


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 13, 2020)

I got the very last one at our local Woodcraft.


----------



## Stipe80026 (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you to everybody for there input. I am going to take time to look at all.


----------



## Stipe80026 (Dec 21, 2020)

Need a little help. Making a pencil and sanded the end to much about 1/4 of an inch. Any help or just start over.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 21, 2020)

Stipe80026 said:


> Need a little help. Making a pencil and sanded the end to much about 1/4 of an inch. Any help or just start over.


What???  wrong forum. Try pen turning or casual conversation. Have no idea what you want. Need tons more info but do it in a better topic and I suggest start your own new topic. This gets lost here. Just a suggestion.


----------

